# Ordnung unterlegen?



## Ashbury (15. September 2008)

Hiho

Habe im Game schon ein wenig Ordnung gezockt auf Huss und Galrauch...Nunja war bei der offenen Beta dabei und ständig war die Fraktion Ordnung unterlegen......Bei Szenarien lief es nicht rund und bei Flagen erobern im RvR gebiet. Heute habe ich ersten Tag im Headstart gezockt und auch hier wieder totale unterlegenheit. Ein wenig schade da ich die Fraktion Ordnung echt cool finde, aber ständig loosen da verliert man irgendwann mal die lust. 
Meine Frage ist: Meint ihr man müsse nur noch ein paar Tage abwarten? Villeicht würd es dann ausgeglichen.
                        Würd  etwas unternommen  um die Fraktionen auf ein Niveu zu bringen? Oder gibts es schon sowas?
Ich würde gerne eure Meinungen hören, villeicht lieg ich ja auch völlig daneben mit meiner Aussage, wie seht ihr das?


----------



## HGVermillion (15. September 2008)

Ja, abwarten hillft, vor allem die Warteschlangen tragen sicherlich ihren großteil dazu bei, ich meine man hat auf einigen Servern bis zu 1h wartezeit.


----------



## Jerberan (16. September 2008)

auf Helmgard ist die ordnung zumindest in den szenarien echt gut . hoch verlieren tun wir eigentlich nur wenn die zerstörung wieder mit 10 witchelf rumzergt .
wir haben dank super healern auch schon 500:30 gewonnen mit 4 leuten weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myxir21 (16. September 2008)

Nein unterlegen sind sie nicht. Nur in Unterzahl! Das heisst aber nicht das man verliert.

Kann auch nur von Helmgart sprechen. Spielerisch in den BG's sind die Ornungsspieler meiner Meinung nach überlegen


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (16. September 2008)

Spiele auf Averland und hab fast jedes T1 Szenario gewonnen. Liegt aber auch nur an meinem krassen Heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ne im Ernst, ich glaub, dass auf Seiten der Zerstörung einfach mehr Vollnaps spielen - ganz einfach weil sie das doppelte oder dreifache an Spielern haben. Außerdem sind dort wohl die Warteschlangen fürs Szenario um ein Vielfaches länger.

Wie in WoW damals: Horde in Unterzahl, aber in den BGs gerockt. Allianz genau andersrum.


----------



## Evíga (16. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Spiele auf Averland und hab fast jedes T1 Szenario gewonnen. Liegt aber auch nur an meinem krassen Heal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also ich verlier dauernd auf Averland. Nimm mich mit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exec85 (16. September 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung das nicht die UNTERZAHL dazu führt ob man im Szenario/RVR gewinnt oder verliert.

Mit ner guten Gruppe von Spielern die ihre Klasse beherrschen kann man durchaus auch in Unterzahl gewinnen.
Wie bereits erwähnt kommt es meiner Meinung nach mehr auf die spielerische Klasse an als auf die Anzahl.


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (16. September 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Also ich verlier dauernd auf Averland. Nimm mich mit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gerade ein paar T2 Szenarios gemacht - alle gewonnen. Keine Ahnung, was du hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evíga (16. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Gerade ein paar T2 Szenarios gemacht - alle gewonnen. Keine Ahnung, was du hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



T2 mach ich noch nicht, wart noch auf Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber eben auch T1 gewonnen paar mal, passt scho. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ashbury (16. September 2008)

Jo hab heute auch ne menge In Szenarien gezockt, also stimmt scho da kommt im endeffekt auf Qualität an. Und ORdnung ist auch nicht immer loosen.

Aber was meint ihr, wie wird das mit den Hauptstädten laufen? Werden wenns soweit ist nur Ordnungs Hauptstädte angegriffen oder würd es möglich sein den Feind in seiner Hauptstadt zu schlagen......ICh weiss so früh schon eine ANtwort zu erwarten ist n bischen übertrieben, aber villeicht könntet ihr trotzdem eure Meinung kundtuen


----------



## hartek (17. September 2008)

> Wie bereits erwähnt kommt es meiner Meinung nach mehr auf die spielerische Klasse an als auf die Anzahl.



Recht hat er, wenn ich mit ner gut gemixten TS Gildie-Gruppe ins Szenario stuerm, kann uns fast nix toeten, waehrend sich um uns die Leichen stapeln. Dagegen - wenn ich manchmal solo in Random Gruppen gesteckt werde, bekomm ich graue Haare. Alles wuselt durcheinander, 2 rennen nach rechts, 2 nach links, 2 gerade aus ;o)

Mein Rat daher - wenn moeglich mit eingespielter Gruppe ins PvP Szenario gehen.


----------



## lambada (17. September 2008)

Carroburg sind wir durch die Szenarien nur so durchgerusht o_O

500:2 auf ekrund z.b. - der 2. Death war von unserem Mage der sich selbst entzündet hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Im T2 derzeit noch nix verloren.

Ich glaube Zerstörung ist die neue Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dschakarin (17. September 2008)

hmm wir sind auf averland fast immer am verliern und die schlachtfeldziele gehörn auch immer den chaos.....


----------



## Daniel Hellheart (18. September 2008)

dschakarin schrieb:


> hmm wir sind auf averland fast immer am verliern und die schlachtfeldziele gehörn auch immer den chaos.....


Jo heut war's übel. Besonder erschreckend: es wird nicht miteinander kommuniziert. Selbst, wenn man die Leute mehrmals dazu auffordert und auch noch sagt, wie man in den Szenario Chat kommt ("/sc" btw) - einfach nichts. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass es eben mit Randoms nix wird und bin immer auf der Suche nach Stammgruppen und/oder zocke mit 2-3 Freunden. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viel es ausmacht, wenn man als Dreiergespann organisiert vorgeht (wir haben halt auch ein gutes Setup: Tank, Melee DD, Caster DD, Healer).


----------



## Pih (18. September 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass die Seite mit den meisten Tanks meist gewinnt.


----------



## Hepcore (18. September 2008)

Daniel schrieb:


> Jo heut war's übel. Besonder erschreckend: es wird nicht miteinander kommuniziert. Selbst, wenn man die Leute mehrmals dazu auffordert und auch noch sagt, wie man in den Szenario Chat kommt ("/sc" btw) - einfach nichts. Ich hab mich damit abgefunden, dass es eben mit Randoms nix wird und bin immer auf der Suche nach Stammgruppen und/oder zocke mit 2-3 Freunden. Man glaubt gar nicht, wie viel es ausmacht, wenn man als Dreiergespann organisiert vorgeht (wir haben halt auch ein gutes Setup: Tank, Melee DD, Caster DD, Healer).



Jo ich geb's auch auf mit den Randoms. Es bringt einfach nix. In der Troll Kreuzung laufen alle nach Links obwohl der mit dem Troll Befreider Rechts ist, nein lieber zu 7t 2 Destros töten. 

Wenn wer auf Averland Abends ne SG organisiert wär ich btw gerne dabei. :>


----------



## ArminFRA (18. September 2008)

exec85 schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung das nicht die UNTERZAHL dazu führt ob man im Szenario/RVR gewinnt oder verliert.
> 
> Mit ner guten Gruppe von Spielern die ihre Klasse beherrschen kann man durchaus auch in Unterzahl gewinnen.
> Wie bereits erwähnt kommt es meiner Meinung nach mehr auf die spielerische Klasse an als auf die Anzahl.



Hallo?

natürlich führt Unterzahl im RvR auf Dauer zur Niederlage. Ist doch logisch. Ne eingespielte Truppe kann ne Weile Stand halten, aber irgendwann wirste einfach überrannt.


----------



## WoozaH (21. September 2008)

hmmmmm .....


*edit* die Orks sind imba mit ihm Sprung sind die immer als erster da auf Mourkain


----------



## Elfnarzo (22. September 2008)

ArminFRA schrieb:


> Hallo?
> 
> natürlich führt Unterzahl im RvR auf Dauer zur Niederlage. Ist doch logisch. Ne eingespielte Truppe kann ne Weile Stand halten, aber irgendwann wirste einfach überrannt.


Bullshit. Es laufen so viele derb schlechte Spieler rum, dass du mit einer koordinierten Gruppe bestehen kannst. Wenn du mit einem verwundeten Sigmarpriester aus dem Kampfgeschehen wegläufst um einen Teil der Gegner vom Kampf wegzulocken, dann laufen dir mit Sicherheit die halben Gegner hinterher, deine Gruppe kann die verbliebenen besiegen und durch eine taktische Opferung ist der Kampf gewonnen.
Im übrigen kein Hirngespinst, sondern so bereits mit random Allies erfahren


----------



## chilledkroete (22. September 2008)

Ich spiel auf Middenland. In den Szenarien gewinnen wir eigentl immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur im RVR siehts anders aus... =/


----------



## crazyb00n (22. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele auf Carroburg und irgendwie verlieren wir von der Ordnung so gut wie immer. Von 20 spielen habe ich glaube ich 2-3 gewonnen. Meist wird man von der Zerstörung regelrecht überrannt. Aber auch wenn man sich mal nur die Serverliste anschaut, so gut wie jeder Server hat mehr Spieler bei der Zerstörung.

Diese Schurken bei der Zerstörung die machen sich meist unsichtbar und greifen dann die Leute an den Geschützen an, oder hauen mich mit 3Schlägen tot. Ich finde der Schattenkrieger ist viel zu schwach, wenn man einmal angegriffen wird, dann war es das meist auch. Ich habe zwar nur schlechtes Equip, aber das kann ja nicht nur daran liegen. Spielen tu ich ansonsten ganz gut, mache viel DMG und hole viel EP und Ehre. Selbst die ganzen Casterklassen halten mehr aus als ich. Bis auf den guten DMG von Adlerauge gibs nix besonderes. Im 1on1 verliert man eig. immer.

Die Krieger der Zerstörung sind auch ganzschön stark, dafür das die nen Schild haben. Ich weiß nicht ob es bei euch auch immer so ist, aber in dem BG Phönixtor bin ich fast nur mit Hochelfen zusammen unterwegs und die Zerstörung ist total ausgeglichen und hat alles dabei. Die Heiler bei denen sind einfach viel besser als bei uns.

Das die Ordnung unterlegen ist sieht man auch daran, das bei dem Hochelfen Startgebiet so gut wie alle Burgen in der Umgebung der Zerstörung gehören.


Das Spiel selbst find ich richtig klasse, aber das man immer so unterlegen ist, das stört mich dann doch ganzschön.
Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch eine neue Klasse nehmen.. es sei denn die machen die Schattenkrieger im nächsten Balancing Patch etwas besser.



Liest sich irgendwie als wenn ich am whinen bin ^^
Aber ihr wisst sicher was ich meine, ansonsten "join Carroburg"


----------



## Jaraxle74 (22. September 2008)

Auf Erengrad hält sichs die Waage. Kommt auch stark aufs Szenarion an sich an. 
Phönixtor z.b habe ich auf Ordnugsseite die letzten 20 ! Games gewonnen.
Dagegen ist es bei den Trollwerfern genau umgedreht.
Kommt mir irgendwie sovor als ob die Zerstörung  die besseren Nahkämpfer hat (vor allem Tanks).
Ordnung dagegen wenn Platz hat die besseren Fern DD´s die  dann alles zerlegen bevor es da ist.

Im open RvR is es auch sehr ausgeglichen  is eh erst mal aussagekräftig wenns im T4 mal abgeht.

MFG


----------



## Premutos666 (22. September 2008)

crazyb00n schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich mir auch eine neue Klasse nehmen.. es sei denn die machen die Schattenkrieger im nächsten Balancing Patch etwas besser.



Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich das mal sagen würde...aber: learn to play. Der Schattenkrieger ist kein klassischer "ich steh hinten und hau von dort alles um"-Char. Schattenkrieger sind geniale Plänkler, die ihre Stärken aus dem Kiten und den Synergien der drei "Haltungen" zieht. Ist zu Beginn nicht einfach zu spielen, doch wenn man den Dreh raus hat, kann man gegen jede Klasse gewinnen.


----------



## Iceshard (22. September 2008)

Jo , Schattenkrieger gehört ehr zu den schwierigeren klassen.
Wenn der job dir zu stressig ist spiel halt was einfacheres.


----------



## Thorad (22. September 2008)

Jaraxle74 schrieb:


> Auf Erengrad hält sichs die Waage. Kommt auch stark aufs Szenarion an sich an.
> Phönixtor z.b habe ich auf Ordnugsseite die letzten 20 ! Games gewonnen.
> Dagegen ist es bei den Trollwerfern genau umgedreht.
> Kommt mir irgendwie sovor als ob die Zerstörung  die besseren Nahkämpfer hat (vor allem Tanks).
> ...



Finde ich weniger.

Grad der Eisenbrecher (Groll/hass-Zähler) gepaart mit dem Runenpriester (wahnsinnige Healleistung und Nehmerqualität) ist wahnsinnig schwer zuknacken im Tier 2. Hier muss auch noch balanced werden. Auf Seite der Zerstörung hoffen wir, das nur wenige der beiden nervigen Klassen vorhanden sind, den die Kombi ist nicht zu knacken. Grad ein Szenario gehabt mit 4 Brechern und 3 Runenpriester. Egal wie wir es gedreht haben, wir haben sie nicht down bekommen. Irgendwie fehlt die Black Guard der Dunkelelfen bei der Zerstörung, die auch einen Rache/Groll-Zähler hatten.


----------



## Finrodd (22. September 2008)

Jaraxle74 schrieb:


> Kommt mir irgendwie sovor als ob die Zerstörung  die besseren Nahkämpfer hat (vor allem Tanks).
> Ordnung dagegen wenn Platz hat die besseren Fern DD´s die  dann alles zerlegen bevor es da ist.



mMn ist es eher so, dass Zerstörung nicht die besseren Tanks hat, sondern einfach mehr Leute diese spielen

viele können sind eben nicht mit dem Aussehen des Eisenbrechers oder Schwertmeisters anfreunden, und spielen daher lieber einen Chosen (mit zugegeben beeindruckenden Rüstungen im späteren Spiel) oder Ork, 

bzw steigen auf eine DPS-Klasse auf Seiten der Ordnung um.

PS: beim stöbern auf das hier gestoßen


----------



## TheOtherGuy (23. September 2008)

Finrodd schrieb:


> PS: beim stöbern auf das hier gestoßen



Boah, 1000 Dank! Genau so eine Rüstungsübersicht habe ich gesucht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piratenwutz (23. September 2008)

Könnte es sein, dass beide Seiten recht ausgeglichen sind und einfach die besseren Spieler gewinnen ? An der Ausrüstung liegt es natürlich auch, mit lev10 und grünen Rufrang10 Equip haut man jeden lev 2-8 im weißen Equip schnell aus den Socken.


Also auf Averland gingen die T1 und T2 BG´s relativ ausgeglichen 50:50 aus ( Jedenfalls meine ).


----------



## Jerberan (23. September 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Was ist los? Du weisst schon das keine einzige Zerstörungskarriere stealthen kann, oder? Und es gibt schonmal keine Schurken!


dann bilden ich und tausende andere uns nur ein das die hexenkriegerinen durch die gegend sneaken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar gibt es keine schurken in WAR aber die witchelfen sind den schurken nicht grade unähnlich .


----------



## crazyb00n (23. September 2008)

Ja genau, die können sich echt irgendwie unsichtbar machen, wenn auch nur für kurze Zeit.
Ich habe gerade wieder an 10 spielen im Phönixtor teilgenommen auf Carroburg und wir hatten von den 10 Spielen sogar 1 knapp gewonnen.

Ich habe einfach mal ein Screenshot gemacht, wie das bei mir ungefähr im Szenario meistens ausschaut.

Wir werden total überrannt, es kommt einem so vor als könnte man die Feinde nicht töten.
http://i33.tinypic.com/6ie436.jpg


----------



## Mamasus (23. September 2008)

Also ich spiele auf Egrimm und ich hatte bisher keine Probleme das RvR zu gewinnen (wir waren besser :-) ). Aber bei den Flagen ist es so, dass ich da auch schon das Gefühl habe es fühlt sich keiner dafür verantwortlich, aber wenn man mal ein paar Mitspieler direkt anspricht kriegt man schnell eine starke Truppe zusammen und dann gehts rund!
Wir haben zum Beispiel mal diese öffentlich Ordnung/Zerstörungsquest am Bluthornberg gemacht, normal sind da immer nur Grünies am schnetzeln, dann kamen wir mal mit 5 Mann und Schwupps 10 Grünies gegen 5 von uns und wir haben gewonnen!!!

Nunja die Server sagen uns ja auch, dass es mehr Zerstörungsspieler gibt wie Ordnungsspieler!


----------



## EoEBank (23. September 2008)

Also wenn ich mit meinem feuerzauberer im szenrio bin und die nahkämpfer (vorllem die grazilen Damen mit ihrem Kartoffelmesser) gehen auf mich dann bin ich sofort tot. Wenn sie es nicht tun sind meist welche der Gegner tot. Was lernen wir daraus: firemage ist balanced. Rest naja ich find auch recht gut, zumal zwar eisenbrecher/runenpriester hart ist, allerdings deutlich weniger gespielt wird als digges großes Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammerschild (24. September 2008)

Es kommt immer darauf an wie wer spielt. Ich kann Szenarien locker mit den richtigen Leuten gewinnen oder auch gnadenlos verlieren.

Ausserhalb der Szenarien ... also in der freien Welt sieht es bei uns für die Ordnung allerdings bescheiden aus... Da überrennt einen die Masse der Zerstörung. Naja ... viel Feind viel Ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal dass in naher Zukunft mal ein ausgeglichenes Kräfteverhältnis auf dem Realms ist ... dann wird es spannender.


----------



## hartek (24. September 2008)

Ich habe nicht das Gefuehl, dass eine der beiden Seiten zu stark ist. Wir haben oft genug fuer die Ordnung gesiegt. Das Problem ist eher die zahlenmaessige Unterlegenheit - gerade im RvR, die das Bild verrueckt. Aber das spornt mich persoenlich eher an ;o) mit einer gut kombinierten 6er Gruppe und TS kann man auch locker gegen eine gewisse Ueberzahl gewinnen.


----------



## Ashgard (24. September 2008)

Kommt auf die Szenarien an finde ich.

Trollkreuzung sehe ich Order selten gewinnen, dafür geht Phönix zu 90% an Order. Meine Erfahrung von Huss.
Der Tempel ist meist ein ausgeglichenes Gezerge in der Mitte, war ich zu selten drinnen um etwas zu sagen.

Mir fällt auf, das viele Stufe 10-20 Spieler der Zerstörung in einer Gilde sind, wohingegen viele Order
ohne rumlaufen.


----------



## hartek (24. September 2008)

Ashgard schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf, das viele Stufe 10-20 Spieler der Zerstörung in einer Gilde sind, wohingegen viele Order
> ohne rumlaufen.



Die sind halt ordentlicher als die von der Ordnung *g*


----------



## Hammerschild (24. September 2008)

hartek schrieb:


> Die sind halt ordentlicher als die von der Ordnung *g*



Glaube eher die haben Angst davor alleine vor die Tür zu gehen !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hartek (24. September 2008)

Wie auch immer, allein die Tatsache, dass es diesen Thread hier im Ordnungs-Teil des Forums gibt und im Zerstoerungs Teil eher solche Threads existieren wie: "Ey Alta, wie mach ich noooch mehr Dmg?" zeigt, dass es ein leichtes Ungleichgewicht gibt. 

Auch wenn ich nach wie vor der Meinung bin, dass es an der Spieleranzahl liegt und nicht an unausgewogenen Klassen / Faehigkeiten. Denn - und das haben sie bei WAR recht clever geloest - jede Klasse hat ihre feindliche "Bruder"-Klasse mit nahezu den selben Skills.

Runenpriester vs Zelot zum Beispiel. Kennst Du einen, kennst Du beide.

Gruesse
Frantic


----------



## Hefti (24. September 2008)

Ich spiele auf dem Server Caroburg einen Schwertmeister. Zusammen mit einem oder zwei Gildenfreund(en) aus WoW (Erzmagier/Heiler, Feuermagier) spielen wir regelmäßig in den Szenarien. Dort machen wir unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Die Tendenz geht eher zu mehr Siegen als Niederlagen. Meistens ist es so, dass die Seite mit den meisten Random Spielern verliert, weil es einfach zu chaotisch zu geht. Da reicht es auch nicht wenn man mit 2-3 Leuten versucht zielgerichtet vorzugehen.


----------



## Ashgard (24. September 2008)

Na, das "wie macht man mehr Dämätsch" im Zerstörungs-Forum ist eine logische Weiterentwicklung des PVP-Forums
von WoW. Dort sind die selben "Dämätsch"-Suderer am Werk.

SCNR

Aus meiner Erfahrung ist es so, das wenn 2-3 Schwertmeister+1 Heiler die Fahne bewachen, kommt der
gesamte Angriffstrupp der Zerstörung nicht durch. Zumindest solange nicht, bis die Verstärkung von Vorne und/oder
Seite kommt (und hoffentlich auf "Flagge" oder ähnliches reagiert, was erstaunerlicherweise gut funktionert).


----------



## deccpqcc (25. September 2008)

zumindest gibt es auf ordnungs-seite keine spieler mit namen wie "pownez" oder "roxxinger". 
das solches gesindel grundsätzlich 2h-chosen spielt sagt schon einiges aus über diese klasse finde ich.


----------



## Jaimewolf (28. September 2008)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> zumindest gibt es auf ordnungs-seite keine spieler mit namen wie "pownez" oder "roxxinger".
> das solches gesindel grundsätzlich 2h-chosen spielt sagt schon einiges aus über diese klasse finde ich.




Das mag zwar auf viele Chosenspieler zutreffen, aber dennoch sind die RvR-Faulen auf Seiten der Ordnung nach meiner Erfahrung vertreten.

Averland: High -High in der Bevölkerung und Chaos beherrscht alle Keeps usw. Order "geht lieber ins Bg" und schreit danach, warum es keine Rufhändler gibt...


----------



## Ningal (8. Oktober 2008)

@Jaimewolf:
/signed 

Habe auch so den Eindruck, dass Order sich in den Szenarios versteckt, da vermeintlich ausgeglichener. Schade eigentlich, denn mit einer 15-20 Mann starken Warband reisst du im RvR doch schon recht viel, und sollte dann die Zerstörungsübermacht anrauschen, ja mei dann defft man halt das Keep und fährt ab und an gepflegte Ausfälle (was sehr gut funktioniert und auch sehr spaßig ist).


----------



## Tirione (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Das mag zwar auf viele Chosenspieler zutreffen, aber dennoch sind die RvR-Faulen auf Seiten der Ordnung nach meiner Erfahrung vertreten.
> 
> Averland: High -High in der Bevölkerung und Chaos beherrscht alle Keeps usw. Order "geht lieber ins Bg" und schreit danach, warum es keine Rufhändler gibt...


Hmmm ich denke eher das mit den Keeps ... naja ... das hat eher was mit dem lvln zu tun ... die destrus sind einfach zu hoch im durchschnitt ... und nehmen ohne probs die t3 keeps ein , 
aber das wird sich bald ändern ... und solange sie nicht altdorf crashen (was sie NICHT geschafft haben , auch wenn sie abstreiten das sie das wollten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) ... ist noch alles im "gelben" bereich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also das mit dem keeps das kommt noch ... und wird sich ändern ... 

peace


----------



## Evíga (8. Oktober 2008)

Jaimewolf schrieb:


> Averland: High -High in der Bevölkerung und Chaos beherrscht alle Keeps usw. Order "geht lieber ins Bg" und schreit danach, warum es keine Rufhändler gibt...



Chancen gleichheit ist halt doch was feines und die Destro ist für viele SC einfach zu unorganisiert, deswegen levelt sichs im SC schnell und sicher als Ordler.


----------



## joekay (9. Oktober 2008)

Ordnung auf Carroburg hat mich als Destrospieler überzeugt... T2 und auch zumeist im T3 ist im Moment nicht viel zu gewinnen, irgendwie habt ihr immer die bessere Heilung, den heftigsten Schaden, die bessere Taktik. Meine ich jetzt ernst.


----------



## Imzane (9. Oktober 2008)

Seh ich auch so. Bin auch auf Carroburg, momentan in T2 und muss ehrlich zugeben wir gewinnen Szenarios zu 70%. Über Open World RVR kann ich nicht viel sagen. Mir kommt es so vor als wären die Destros ein bisschen zu unorganisiert. Am besten find ich die Hexenkriegerinnen die denken sie können alleine einen Tank (mich) legen. ;D


----------



## RealHaspa (9. Oktober 2008)

Hängt auch damit zusammen das ich feststelle (auch auf Carro) das die Ordnungsspieler inzwischen mehr heilen. Ich glaub einige Erzmagier/Runenpriester haben ihre Heilknöppe entdeckt und das man doch mit, im T2 Schnitt 45-60k Heal mehr XP als Heiler bekommt als wenn man 10k Schaden gemacht hat Oo

Inzwischen seh ich immer mehr Heiler die mir meinen Platz in der Statistik streitig machen ;P nicht das mich das stört, ich finds klasse das die Leute langsam ins Spiel kommen.

Und in 3-4 Wochen sind schon so viele lvl 40 dann gehts im RvR erst richtig los, da freu ich mich schon drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh Ha wenn ich mich so lese....ich hab PvP nie gemocht und nu kann ichs gar net abwarten meine Krieger zu heilen und zu stärken damit wir der Chaosbrut Einalt gebieten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadow80 (11. Oktober 2008)

Evíga schrieb:


> Chancen gleichheit ist halt doch was feines und die Destro ist für viele SC einfach zu unorganisiert, deswegen levelt sichs im SC schnell und sicher als Ordler.



Kann ich so nicht zustimmen. Auf Erengrad ist bestimmt nen looserate von 60-70% in den SCs. Meist auch weil Order total planlos durch die Gegend plänckelt.
Das letzte mal im tempel hat sich ein Spieler mit dem Artefakt versteckt. Chaos hatte nicht 1 mal das Artefakt führte aber mit 375 zu 260 oder so ... lächerlich.

Und wenn man dann sagt: Hey nur das Artefakt halten bringt keine Punkte, mit dem Ding in der Hand musste auch Gegner killen.... kommen Sprüche wie:

Oh Mister ich weiß alles....

oder

Machs doch besser

oder 

hör auf zu flamen

Und am Ende des BG kommt noch : Wie, wir haben geloosed.....?

Khaines Umarmung Order : 10 Chaos: 500 .... keine seltenheit. Gab schon KUs die grad mal 3 Minuten oder so gingen bis Ende ....

Na ja .... genug geheult.... mal schauen wie sich das noch entwickelt -.-


Edit: Was mir auch noch grad einfällt: 

Hatte zum Spaß mal nen Siegmar gemacht und mit dem nur SCs bis level 6 oder so. Ich war mit der Heilung meist Platz 1 oder max 3 aus manchmal 5 "Heilern" und der Rest war meist Level 9-11 und hatte so 2-3K geheilt, wärend ich 9k hatte... wie kann das denn sein? Ich spiel kein Heiler und die paar Level auch nicht gern aber wie kann es sein das Ermagier und Runenpriester mit Level 9-11 weniger in den SCs heilen als ein popel Level 5 Sigmar? Ganz ehrlich, manchmal glaube jeder der nen Char anfängt, egal welchen denkt erstmal er wäre ein DD und soe wird dann auch in den BGs gespielt.

Und nun zu guterletzt:

Schaden.... na ja .... ich halte mich kurz:

Letzter BG Tempel:

Platz 1 : Level 21 White Lion mit 38K

Danach 5 mal Chaos und dann 2 Order Feuermagier -.-

Platz 2 war ein Level 15 Chaosbarbar mit 37,6K Schadne!!!!! wie kann denn das sein?

WL: Mittlere Rüssi , Melee DPS
CB: Mittlere Rüssi, Melee DPS

Wie kann es sein das ein WL der nur für Schaden da ist, mit Level 21 auf gleichen Niveau ist wie ein CB mit Level 15..... ne Leute und auch GOA da läuft was falsch -.-

So sorry für das ganze gehätze aber das musst mal raus...

so jetzt könnt ihr mich zerfleischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (11. Oktober 2008)

Hab hier mal paar Screens, die zeigen was geht, wenn man nicht Brain-AFK rumeiert. Wie man sieht, geht so einiges...

1. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ego-SoloBG unbuffed (Ohne Gruppe geht halt nichts in WAR *hust*)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einsatz ist alles.


----------



## Siccaria (11. Oktober 2008)

Nuja, der Opener ist ja nun schon etwas älter... aber mittlerweile hab ich nicht mehr das Gefühl das die Ordnung sich so schlecht schlagen würde auf Huss. Gut, die Mehrheit der RvR Gebiete wird von der Zerstörung gehalten, aber grundsätzlich sieht man auch gelegentlich die Keeps in der Hand der Ordnung. Also geht da noch was.


----------



## Blzzle (11. Oktober 2008)

Spiele auch auf Carroburg (Order siehe Sig.) und muss mich den anderen echt anschließen. Zumindest im T1 hab ich ca. 70-80% gewonnen, teilweise hatten wir z.B. in Nordenwacht fast das komplette Spiel lang alle drei Punkte...
Mir fällt nur auf, dass es auf Seiten der Zerstörung viele Spieler gibt, die einfach wild in den Gegnerpulk laufen ohne auf ihr Backup zu achten. Das freut mich als BW natürlich, denn ein einzelner Chaosbarbar ist schnell gegrillt ;D !
Allerdings muss ich unseren Heilern auch mal ein Kompliment machen. Bis auf wenige Außnahmen werde ich eigentlich immer geheilt und bekomme auch Unterstützung von meinen anderen teammates, sollte es mal 'ne Hexenkriegerin auf mich abgesehen haben...


----------



## Kozmo (11. Oktober 2008)

Ja das angeprochene Problem liegt aber eigl. nur im T1 denn da kann jeder wenn er will noch als halbwegsguter DD fungieren selbst Runenpriester oder Erzmagier daher wird wenig geheilt.
Ich spiele selber einen auf DD geskillten Sigmarpriester und bin momentan 24. Ich spiele wie die meisten Tor Anroc und wir gewinnen dort so gut wie immer. Abgesehen davon, dass ich auf DD geskillt bin heile ich natürlich trotzdem immer dann wenn ich sehe das jemand der in meiner Nähe ist mal 2 HoTs vertragen kann.
Es kommt trotzdem häufig vor, dass man angeflamt wird weil man jemanden nicht geheilt hat aber es kommt halt auch mal vor das man gerade auf etwas anderes konzentiert ist und evtl. auch mal der Göttliche Zorn leer ist.


----------



## Rickrolled (11. Oktober 2008)

Hühnerhabicht schrieb:


> Einsatz ist alles.


 
Jupp, sag ich auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icekiss (12. Oktober 2008)

Spielerische Klasse ist entscheidend: das hört sich gut an ist aber eher ein Thema für den einzelnen Spieler.
Als Gruppe ist eher eine andere Sache entscheidend: 
* es kommt noch viel mehr auf den Grad der Organisiertheit an um was zu Stemmen * (gerade auch in Unterzahl).
Kluges Aufteilen der Gruppe, situatationsgerecht Kampfgruppen bilden, mal schnell einen Alleingang oder zu zweit zum 
Stören unternehmen wenn man sieht der Gegner zergt ganz wo anderes fast komplett rum. u.v.m. sind entscheidend. 
Ach ja und nicht unwichtig: Wenn auch Heiler sich nicht nur als Damagedealer sehen und ein u.a. auch ihren Heiljob tun hat man 
mehr Möglichkeiten an einem Ort leichter/länger die Oberhand zu behalten oder kann das Verlieren eines Ziels länger hinauszögern.

Wenns damit in Radomgruppe nicht klappt, dann muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern.


----------



## siglo xx (12. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem sind hauptsächlich Tanks, die sich mit gegnerischen Tanks aufhalten lassen und nicht direkt in die Caster rennen - kombiniert mit wenig Heal.


----------



## Kristantras (13. Oktober 2008)

Also auf Erengard ist es in den BG´s die ich bisher mit verschiedenen Chars gespielt habe T1, T2, T3 immer sehr ausgeglichen.
Ich würde aus dem Bauch heraus sagen, dass es ungefähr 50/50 mit den Siegen aussieht.
Es hängt z.T. aber stark von den Karten ab, auf denen gespielt wird, da die Chaosseite meisst sehr tanklastig ist, haben sie 
logischerweise ihre Stärken in BGs in denen enge Räume sind und die Ordnungsseite in BGs die eher weitläufig sind.
Ich hatte schon alle möglichen Ergebnisse dabei 1x zu 500 verloren, 500 zu 1x gewinnen oder auch 500 zu 498 gewonnen und
499 zu 500 verloren.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ehe man abschliessend etwas zur Balance sagen kann, muss der Großteil der Spieler erstmal 40 werden, über eine gute 
Ausrüstung verfügen und ich sage mal 3-6 Monate Erfahrung im offenen RvR und den Scenarien gewinnen.
Bisher finde ich es jedenfalls von einigen kleineren Störfaktoren abgesehen im PvP erstaunlich gut ausbalanciert.

Mein Tip wenn es mal nicht so läuft, vielleicht nicht immer nur die Fehler beim Spiel oder bei anderen suchen....


----------



## yoba (13. Oktober 2008)

Nach meiner Ehrfahrung (bin schon in T4) gewinnt meist die Seite die mehr Tanks aufbieten kann. Und das ist recht oft die Zerstörungsseite.
Gerade im SC gewesen und von 3 Tanks und Chaosbarbaren bis auf den Spawnpunkt zurückgedrängt und das wars. Wir hatten vieleicht 1 Tank und 1 Weißen Löwen, der Rest Stoffies.

Da hast du keine Chance, die Tanks sind schon verdammt schwer downzubekommen (bin Feuerzauberer). Wenn die aber noch heilung bekommen, dann gute NAcht. Und einen Stoffie zerlegen die Tanks im sekundentakt. Die schlucken Schaden wie Russen Vodka und hauen noch zeimlich hart zu. Um einen Down zu bekommen müssen schon 3 bis 5 damagedealer draufkloppen. Und in der zwischenzeit laufen die 9 anderen Gegner ohne beheligt zu werden in den Raid und nehmen die Stoffies auseinander. 

Vom Ansaugen von Gegnergruppen durch die Magus will ich erst garnicht weiter eingehen. Nur das ich auf Ordnungseite noch keinen Maschinisten gesehen habe, der dies gemacht hat.


----------



## tonygt (16. Oktober 2008)

also ich spiele auf stirland und bis jetzt in den t1 Szenarien liefs ganz gut nur jetzt im t2 da wird man als ordnungs spieler nur noch in grund und boden gestampft auch ausserhalb läuft nichts man bekommt keine spieler motiviert ma burgen anzugreifen oder mal open pvp zu machen öffentliche quests kann man eh fast vergeßen. Inzwischen bin ich mal auf Zerstörung umgestiegen und siehe da man gewinnt ca 70-80% der Bgs bin aber nich im t1 ma gucken wies im t2 aussieht. Welchen Server würdet ihr Emfpehlen wo es sehr ausgeglichen mit Ordung und Zerstörung ist was Siege und Niederlagen angeht. Wo auch öfters Burgen gestürmt werden und es Open PvP gibt. Würde so gern SChattenkrieger weiter bei der Ordnung spielen ^^.


----------



## Churchak (16. Oktober 2008)

Siccaria schrieb:


> Nuja, der Opener ist ja nun schon etwas älter... aber mittlerweile hab ich nicht mehr das Gefühl das die Ordnung sich so schlecht schlagen würde auf Huss. Gut, die Mehrheit der RvR Gebiete wird von der Zerstörung gehalten, aber grundsätzlich sieht man auch gelegentlich die Keeps in der Hand der Ordnung. Also geht da noch was.


jup wird besser wobei das meist wohl daran liegt das nun ordnung mehr leute am start hat.

anderseits bekomm ich in den BGs meist das kotzen wenn ich das taktikverständnis der Ordnung auf huss beobachte bestes beispiel t2 tempel ich glaub ich bin da echt der einzige dem aufgefallen ist das es da 2 wege gibt wo man ungesehn in den rücken des feindes kommt.anders kann ich mir echt nicht mehr vorstelln warum da alles lieber in die mitte rennt sich da von 3-4 tanks bis zum tod blocken läst und keine sau mal hinten rum mitkommt um die heiler der chaoten aufzumischen (die 2-3 mal die da nen DD mitgekommen ist war einfach göttlich wie man da die heilung zermatscht hat). naja im open rvr meist ähnlich da wird taktich null mitgedacht mich grusselts jetzt noch wenn ich an den versuchten keepraid gestern in nordland denk.


----------



## Asfayel (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin auf egrimm (Rang 21 Schwertmeister) und war bis vor Kurzem nur im Phönixtor unterwegs (Als 21er reißt man in den t3 SC noch nichts hab ich festgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), und muss gestehen knappe 90% wins. Und dass man zu zweit organisiert ne Random zum Sieg bringen kann geht grad im Phönixtor super. Ich war grundsätzlich auf dem Weg zur Flagge und hab sie abgegeben bei uns, während mich meine Erzmagierin am Leben hielt und sämtliche Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zog. Die andern haben gemacht, was meistens der Fall war: zergen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder mich begleitet und geschützt. Wenn man 2-3 hat die so agieren (komischerweise war die Zerstörung in 95% aller Fälle mit im Zerg, statt 2-3 ihre fahne deffen zu lassen), dann rockt man jedes Tor locker.
t3 Szenario sieht dann wieder anders aus. Meiner Erfahrung nach, wirds wieder ausgegelichener und die Ordnung hat nicht solch eine Überhand im BG. Open RvR sind Burgen immer in Destro besitz und zu zweit reißen wir da nicht viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal abwarten, wie das mit weiter voranschreitender zeit ist und sich gildenbündnisse und so weiter entwickeln.


----------

